# Can a molly kill herself by keeping the fry in?



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

OK my pregnant molly was pregnant, she died last night unfortunately. She had stopped eating so I figured she was in labour put her in the hatchery again so that she could have the babies, I checked on her before going to bed. To make sure she was comfortable to find her belly up, I am wondering if they hold the fry in too long would that kill the mother? :sad:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I heard this said to be true, but I find it hard to believe the fish is in control. More likely its the other way around. If the babies can't get out, it can can kill the mother. Death in chlildbirth is common to all things that have live births, and egg layering mothers can die from being "egg-bound". You should do what you can to avoid stressing a pregnant fish.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks but yeah that is what me and the lady at the petstore I got her from came to think she couldn't give birth to the babies, like couldn't push them out. So I got another female now that hopefully will be fine and not have anything go wrong. I was keeping her comfy, and leaving her to herself so she'd not be stressed. Only time she got stressed was when I wouldn't kiss the tank when I went to bed, she'd headbutt the habitat.


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

it happened to me once with gambusia(mosquito fish)


----------



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

actually female mollies can hold in babies if they dont feel that they are safe.


----------

